# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  راز درصد بالا در(ریاضی-فیزیک-شیمی)فقط با تسلط کامل بر کتاب و زدن تست 10 سال اخیر؟

## hackbook

مشاورمون میگفت برای این دروس خودتونو اصلا با کتابهای حجیم مثل گاج یا خیلی سبز و غیره درگیر نکنید شرط اول این که به کتاب هاتون مسلط باشین و 10 سال اخیرو بزنین. ایا این عقیده درسته؟

----------


## BackStreetBoys

یک جمله کلیشه ای کنکوری :* به کتاب هاتون مسلط باشین


* متن کتاب یک چیز روتین و ساده اس سوالای کنکوری یک چیز دیگه اس که به اونا بر میگرده ، ولی خو باید با تست بیای بالا

گاج و خیلی سبز هم همین کار میکنند .

----------


## na3r!n

*نه
اینکاری که معلمتون گفته درسته ولی نمیتونه شما را به امادگی بالا برسون واسه ی حداکثر امادگی شما باید تست های تالیفیم تو بیشتر دروس حل کنید
*

----------


## ahs

شرط لازمه ولی کافی نیست

----------


## Prison Break

بله کاملا درسته. البته نه واسه هر کسی. ولی واسه اکثر کنکوری ها کافیه... برای تمام درس ها البته جز زیست...
تسلط روی کتاب + تست های کنکور 10-15 سال اخیر + بررسی سوالات ازمونی که شرکت می کنید

----------


## Majid-VZ

خب عزیزم موضوع اصلی همینه که مسلط شی و اصلا برای همینه که کلی کتاب و کلاس میگیری که رو مباحث مسلط بشی

----------

